# Mystery Pen



## aprayinbear (Jul 24, 2013)

I know this is a wide open question, but recently I saw listed a beautiful pen kit which featured a clip designed to look like a celtic cross.  I thought I had saved the site, but I've lost it.  Ring any bells?

All Help Appreciated


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 24, 2013)

Was it this one?
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70...enge-creations-108438/index3.html#post1516819

If so, the pen was not made from a kit.
Otherwise, I have no idea. Maybe some else can help.
Don



aprayinbear said:


> I know this is a wide open question, but recently I saw listed a beautiful pen kit which featured a clip designed to look like a celtic cross.  I thought I had saved the site, but I've lost it.  Ring any bells?
> 
> All Help Appreciated


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 24, 2013)

aprayinbear said:


> I know this is a wide open question, but recently I saw listed a beautiful pen kit which featured a clip designed to look like a celtic cross.  I thought I had saved the site, but I've lost it.  Ring any bells?
> 
> All Help Appreciated



Celticus?

http://www.woodpenpro.com/master-pen-kits/0631_junior-celticus-master-pen-kit.html


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 24, 2013)

Dan tha man! Way to go. I had not even seen that pen. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## aprayinbear (Jul 25, 2013)

Right on Dan!

Yes, That's the one!  Many thanks!

Happy Turning!


----------

